# Wire management?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I just purchased a new rack for all of my gear. Its an open rack, 3 shelves, television on top shelf, middle shelf has PS3,KEF Q600 center channel speaker,and Verizon Fios box,lower shelf has Arcam AVR 600,PS Audio Powerplay 8000,and Xbox 360. I am looking for a way to tidy up my cables. The rack came with a lousy,clip on looks like painted cardboard channel that you are supposed to run all of your cables through. That is going to do in the trash! What are some good ways to tidy things up? Just drives me nuts seeing all of my cables just hanging there. Thanks for the help. John


----------



## Diskohouse (Jun 2, 2011)

I use Velcro straps to tighten the cables together in an orderly fashion, making sure audio cables run one way and the power cables run the other way at a 90 degree angle. Once I have my cables where I want, I then use a cable tie holder from monoprice with the plastic tie to secure the cables. Make sure if you use the plastic ties to leave enough space to be able to cut the tie without damaging your wires for future needs. Then I place the surge protector and all of the wires that are attached to it into a rubber-made container that I spray painted black, which sits behind the TV and really helps to hide the rats nest of wires we all have.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Diskohouse said:


> I use Velcro straps to tighten the cables together in an orderly fashion, making sure audio cables run one way and the power cables run the other way at a 90 degree angle. Once I have my cables where I want, I then use a cable tie holder from monoprice with the plastic tie to secure the cables. Make sure if you use the plastic ties to leave enough space to be able to cut the tie without damaging your wires for future needs. Then I place the surge protector and all of the wires that are attached to it into a rubber-made container that I spray painted black, which sits behind the TV and really helps to hide the rats nest of wires we all have.


Great idea and similar to what i do.:T


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is the rack that I have. Not so much looking to hide things, just want to make everything nice and neat. Thanks for the help!

http://www.jonalexander.com/home-theater-furniture-audio-video.html


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

It depends on how much time you want to spend on it.


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Right now, I am living with my brother,his lazy wife just got done taking down the Christmas decorations. Tomorrow,I will start hooking everything back up. Just going to take my time instead of just rushing to get things done. I'll post some pics after it is done.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There are a number of Products designed for making Cables as unobtrusive as possible. This includes Trim Board with a hollowed out space for Cables and much more.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 9, 2006)

There is a product called Panduit that is very handy. Gray plastic channel with openings every inch or so in the sides and separate snap-on cover, can be spray painted any color. Cuts with a hacksaw. They have several sizes available.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Diskohouse said:


> ... and really helps to hide the rats nest of wires we all have.


!! I have used that term lots! 



audiomaster said:


> There is a product called Panduit that is very handy. Gray plastic channel with openings every inch or so in the sides and separate snap-on cover, can be spray painted any color. Cuts with a hacksaw. They have several sizes available.


I have some of the stuff from Home Depot. Here it is in application:
























.
.
I also removed the baseboard trim, chisled out some drywall, and tucked wires there, and put the baseboard back on.


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

Coil up excess lengths with zip ties or get custom cables made (or make them) to just the length you need. You can usually tidy things nicely with black zip ties. The next step is to put exposed wires into a "wire loom" or braided sheath to bundle them up visually into one larger cable. As others have indicated, longer runs (e.g. speaker wire) can be tucked behind baseboard (if it's a drywall house, there should be a small gap between the drywall and the subfloor that the baseboard covers up).


----------



## wxthomson (Jan 27, 2012)

caper26

I like the nice clean look.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks man. First time doing any dry wall, or anything like that, so it was a HUGE learning curve (installing powerbridge, etc...) I saw a picture, and tried to replicate it...
The first was the picture I saw, and the second was the conception.








So I did this:


----------

